# Problems with my account/member number



## ttjay89 (Sep 9, 2013)

HI

I have been a paid member for a couple of months now and i want to be able to gain access to PM/MP but i cant find my member number anywhere! i got the pack you guys sent me in the post with all this on but due to moving home recently it has been lost! i would like to create my banner now can anyone help with this?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have PM'd TTOC committee for you. More details may be required.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check your Emails, TTOC have resent the info.
Hoggy.


----------



## ttjay89 (Sep 9, 2013)

thats brilliant! Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

You would be better posting on the TTOC forum www.ttoc.co.uk/members


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> You would be better posting on the TTOC forum http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members


Hi, Problem sorted 3 days ago.
Hoggy.


----------

